# 2.4.25 kernel doesn't create /dev/usb nodes (2.6.3 does)

## ccosse

Hi Gentoo folks,

i've been battling my HP-DeskJet_3320 usb printer

using various kernels. Under 2.4.25 there is no

/dev/usb anything. Under 2.6.3 there is /dev/usb/lp0.

I built-in support for usb, and dmesg/syslog both

show that it was recognized, but /dev/usb not

created.  Seems this must be a known issue but I

didn't find it in my forum searches.  Anyway, my

3320 cheap-O printer is working well now under the

2.6.3 kernel.  Thanks,

C-

----------

## ccosse

Since i can't get my ethernet (dhcp) connection with

the 2.6.3 kernel to work, i tried the 2.4.22 kernel; there

i get dhcp but, as with the 2.4.25 kernel, no /dev/usb nodes

are created. Do other people have /dev/usb nodes with

these kernels? Thanks,

C-

----------

## Flop

I can't get it with 2.6.3...

----------

## ccosse

i wonder what kernel i need to have a working

usb printer (hpijs), dhcp-eth0,phillips webcam,

alsa maestro support and that's it?  I've tried:

2.4.22 (general devfs troubles; no usb printer)

2.4.25 (general devfs troubles; no usb printer)

2.6.3  (all but dhcp)

----------

